# How big is your biggest fish?



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

How big is your biggest fish? Throw up some pics and show us!

Mine is a 20"+ asian arowana I will post a couple pics tonight probably.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

A Blue Gourami he is about 4.5 to 5 inches you can see him in my profile under my album title Blue Gouramis.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol mine specificaly is about 1.5 inches (ghost shrimp)

in the house is about 6 inches (pleco)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

S. Fryeri about 8" without tail.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

adult caecilians 24", but they are not really fish


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Big ROBUST fancy goldfish. around 5-6'' his head/crown brain bubble is like 1/2'' thick


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our dragon goby, Atticus. He's about 7 inches long. 
(This pic doesn't show off his size but it shows how he's a big goofball)


----------



## CichlidCrazy (Apr 23, 2010)

15"plecotamus(spelling)


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Oh, wait I have one more big fish a 4.5 to 5 inch Plecostomus.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

My Reedfish is just over 12" long now


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

hXcChic22 said:


> Our dragon goby, Atticus. He's about 7 inches long.
> (This pic doesn't show off his size but it shows how he's a big goofball)


Atleast one person here understands what a picture is.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got four 4 foot koi in my large pond, had them about 10 years... 
The two in this pick are the babies of the original 2, they were born their wild color..


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Blue Cray have you looked at my Blue Gouramis album And my Pleco album? I plan to have a really good pic of my pleco soon. And I know what a picture is I will post some soon Thanks.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

FishMatt said:


> Blue Cray have you looked at my Blue Gouramis album And my Pleco album? I plan to have a really good pic of my pleco soon. And I know what a picture is I will post some soon Thanks.


Well its a pleco and a gourami... so, no I haven't.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

A huge size of 2 inches. Yay!


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

Blue Cray - why post asking for pictures of others fish if you aren't interested... seems this post is nothing but an attempt to show boat how large your fish is..? Seems you need a bit of an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I asked for people to post pictures, not tell me where to look, sorry if I think your fish isn't worth looking at. It's a pleco and a gourami, who hasn't seen a boring common pleco? 
I suppose you'll be the tough guy to give me this attitude adjustment? Wait you're in a diffferent country, so that's not gonna happen. Don't bother starting an argument either it's not worth the time.

Moving on... 










Here is my Green Arowana, it is my biggest fish but not my longest. Here is my 22" Ornate Bichir:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Cam said:


> A huge size of 2 inches. Yay!


AAAAhhhhhh Yeeeeeaaaaah!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ill have some big ones in my brackish soon as they mature most of them will max at about 1 foot.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jeez I know what a pic is, did not realize it was so important to you. Honestly apart from my rubber eels I don't care for large fish. IMO the smaller the better, I am a huge fan of nano fish.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol hes cute


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Blue Cray maybe everyone don't have big oddballs. like me I have small fish to show of and I am proud of them.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Mikaila31 said:


> Jeez I know what a pic is, did not realize it was so important to you. Honestly apart from my rubber eels I don't care for large fish. IMO the smaller the better, I am a huge fan of nano fish.


That is by far one ugly fish, I love it!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

FishMatt said:


> Blue Cray maybe everyone don't have big oddballs. like me I have small fish to show of and I am proud of them.


This thread is about posting pics of your biggest fish, which most of the time happens to be the prized fish of the owner. No one said anything about oddballs either. Also thats great you like to show off your fish, thats why we keep them, to make them happy as we can and show them off. Why do you think people keep fish instead of a TV? Everyone is proud of their fish, I just happen to have rare expensive fish I love to show off and talk about. If you spend thousands on fish would you not want to show people them? I have people coming and going in my house all the time and atleast once a day I have a person I can't pry away from my tank.

Yes I know thousands is retarded to spend on fish, I have good hookups out here. Otherwise I wouldn't have any fish at all.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

admitedly I think that if its your hobby and you love it and its not just a phase then you can spend whatever you want so long as its viable for how much you make.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Sadly...I'm STILL saving up for a fish (almost there!) but I do have a very fat cat though


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> This thread is about posting pics of your biggest fish, which most of the time happens to be the prized fish of the owner. No one said anything about oddballs either. Also thats great you like to show off your fish, thats why we keep them, to make them happy as we can and show them off. Why do you think people keep fish instead of a TV? Everyone is proud of their fish, I just happen to have rare expensive fish I love to show off and talk about. If you spend thousands on fish would you not want to show people them? I have people coming and going in my house all the time and atleast once a day I have a person I can't pry away from my tank.
> 
> Yes I know thousands is retarded to spend on fish, I have good hookups out here. Otherwise I wouldn't have any fish at all.


You are one aragent, cocky, lying freak. Stop trying to start arguments. And please don't reply to this because I just want you to stop putting people down for having "normal fish" instead of your exspensive, high class fish no one gives a crap about....I'm really sorry and I don't mean to be rude, but get over your self. I think your fish are very kewl though and the best of luck to all of ya!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

chocolatecrunch said:


> You are one aragent, cocky, lying freak. Stop trying to start arguments. And please don't reply to this because I just want you to stop putting people down for having "normal fish" instead of your exspensive, high class fish no one gives a crap about....I'm really sorry and I don't mean to be rude, but get over your self. I think your fish are very kewl though and the best of luck to all of ya!
> 
> :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


I'm not cocky and I don't lie, why would anyone need to lie on a fish forum? As for cockiness, I stand up for myself and what I believe in. If you don't like the way I am then don't post in my threads or reply to my posts, simple as that. 

Also you wouldn't have posted crying like a child if you didn't want a response. I suggest you find another forum if you don't like the way things are here. I will argue with a tool like yourself calling me out for no reason, "putting people down for having normal fish" isn't what I was doing. Just because someone told me to look at a pic of a fish, doesn't mean I'm interested in doing so. I don't care for these fish because I've kept them before and I didn't enjoy them as much as the fish I have now.

So before you start posting and crying about how other people are being ignorant take a look at yourself. I suggest you pull your head out of your buttocks, grab a tissue and get on with your life and next time think before you speak/reply to a thread. 

I must add if all I do on this forum is argue with people then why am I not banned? Maybe it's because I contribute to the forum and give accurate and knowledgable advice to the best of my abilities to those who need it. If I do not know about something I do not post or if I'm not 99% sure I will let the person know. I respect the people on this forum and if you actually are allowed to stick around for awhile and you're not banned by next tuesday, you'll come to the conclusion people respect me too. Until then you need to remember this a public forum with people of all ages, name calling and childish acts will not be tolerated.

Have a nice day my friend.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha Blue you have come a long way since I came on here.
The old Blue would have come after you chocolate, and by the way your in the wrong as well.
Blue didnt go after anyone, all he asked for were pics not just answers.
You can't start a fight, ask for no reply, say kewl, and then try to end to fight in a nice way. Instead of teaching Blue a lesson, you made yourself look bad.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA7gnSyuIik <--- Ludacris - Act a Fool


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Whatever. I know blue and I've seen him on the other forums. I said his fish were kewl and I have my opinions and you have yours. I personally think you could be a litter nicer and heck, maybe I could have too. All i can say is that I think your fish are kewl and I definatly didn't want to start a fight. Enough said, so peace out homies.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA7gnSyuIik <--- Ludacris - Act a Fool


LMFAO.

Anywho, I feel like I should throw my two cents in people should just stop arguing with Blue. Every thread I've gone into, whether it was his or someone else's (even mine), he's probably given some of the best advice and criticism out of anyone on this forum. 

But aside from the arguments that were started for no reason, my largest fish has been a Common Sailfin Plecostomus, but I'm posting a picture of my second largest because of how astonishing he looked. This is my Blue Jack, he grew to about 4-4.5 inches, and sometime within the next few weeks, I plan on raising another to adulthood (hopefully).










The picture is old and I sucked at taking pictures back then. Hopefully when I raise another I'll have a better shot.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry about missing the pic request. Should've put it in the title, you know we don't read whole threads.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Whatever. I know blue and I've seen him on the other forums. I said his fish were kewl and I have my opinions and you have yours. I personally think you could be a litter nicer and heck, maybe I could have too. All i can say is that I think your fish are kewl and I definatly didn't want to start a fight. Enough said, so peace out homies.


Hahahaha


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Bump........


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

My Black Ghost Knife is getting close to a foot in length. He'll probably be over a foot long within the next couple months.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> My Black Ghost Knife is getting close to a foot in length. He'll probably be over a foot long within the next couple months.


Ghost knifes are so kewl! I saw them at the petstore and I wasn't even sure it was a fish....! Didn't know they got that big, the babies are only like 3" long. Can you post of pic of your fishie???


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Ghost knifes are so kewl! I saw them at the petstore and I wasn't even sure it was a fish....! Didn't know they got that big, the babies are only like 3" long. Can you post of pic of your fishie???


adults get 2 feet


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> adults get 2 feet


I'm mainly researching goldfish so I don't know about other types much...Someday I would like to own a 200 gallon salwater tank with a bunch of cool fish. It's mainly a dream though because I'm a teenage girl with no money


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Chaos553 said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> Anywho, I feel like I should throw my two cents in people should just stop arguing with Blue. Every thread I've gone into, whether it was his or someone else's (even mine), he's probably given some of the best advice and criticism out of anyone on this forum.
> 
> ...


wow whereabouts in the world are those babies from?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I once caught a fish this big:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

ROFL BML. That's awesome 

According to the definition I have tiny boring fish, so not worth discussing. Love it BML


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Corwin said:


> wow whereabouts in the world are those babies from?


I live in Connecticut and my LFS where my buddy works gets them in every so often at about an inch. They're known as Electric Blue Jack Dempseys and you raise them like you're raising a regular Jack. I've been told that the blues are a little less aggressive than regular Jacks, but I really couldn't see the difference. Usually they go for about $20-$30 just for one, from what I've seen for online they can even be more expensive even at a couple inches. Hope that clarified a few things =P.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

it did, their neat.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, my biggest fish at the moment is about 8". But I won't say what it is or post a pick because, on here, it is taboo to own them. lol
My second biggest fish however, ( and catching up very quickly to the first), is approx. 7" black shark.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Buggy said:


> Well, my biggest fish at the moment is about 8". But I won't say what it is or post a pick because, on here, it is taboo to own them. lol
> My second biggest fish however, ( and catching up very quickly to the first), is approx. 7" black shark.


Snakehead I'm guessing.... unless your taking natives.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> Snakehead I'm guessing.... unless your taking natives.


no its def. not a snake head since there are 10 other fish in there and a snakehead would simply kill everything in there immediately without second guessing itself. Unless its in an entirely different aquarium that is unlisted.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

A 3" long upside-down catfish. Yay! And Mikaila, Caecilians are awesome!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

-_- buggy dont get us all curious by saying "Ive got a big fish but you cant know what it is" lol if its really taboo pm me, I promise to not tell anyone and you wouldnt have anything to wory about due to me not knowing where you live, or your real name .


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Ghost knifes are so kewl! I saw them at the petstore and I wasn't even sure it was a fish....! Didn't know they got that big, the babies are only like 3" long. Can you post of pic of your fishie???


Yeah, I had one that was a foot long until my old tank busted in April of 2009. I bought my present Ghost Knife in May of 2009 and he was about 2.5" and he's somewhere around 11-12" now. I took a video of him back at the end of March and he was about 10 inches then. That video can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2e532TreMo I'll try and get a new pic or video of him as soon as I can.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

what are the big round guys? they look a bit like pirhannas but Im sure im wrong about that.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think they're Silver Dollars, but they may be some kind of Pacu.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Superfly724 said:


> I think they're Silver Dollars, but they may be some kind of Pacu.


Yep, they're all Silver Dollars ranging from 2" in diameter to nearly 6". I have fourteen of them in total.


----------

